# Update



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi guys and girls.

I don't really get a chance to post on here so much anymore. Good to see the same faces still posting. Hope everyone is well.

I went to see Harold to really get the ball rolling as I want to be the best I can be for next year. For those of you who don't know I will be competing next April in the UKBFF which was won by our very own Mr Blackman.

It was great meeting Harold, he is a HUGE! source of knowledge, AND I MEAN HUGE!!!! I feel really focused now and feel confident in doing well next year.

As for steroids. I'm currently running sust at 500mg a week and EQ at 400mg. I'm also running tbol weeks 4-8 then using prop for the final 2 weeks. PCT goes without saying as this is something that should just be done. I'll be using HCG for a more effective PCT.

I haven't had time to get an RECENT pictures, these are about 2 weeks old. Here are my stats;

Height - 5ft7, I always say 5ft8 including my hair. LOL

Weight - a stable 85kg, I was 85.9 on the scales the day before yesterday but not too fussed as it's a hiuge climb from 77kg.

BF% - This I'm not sure of, 12%? Once again not too fussed as I'm leanish!

Age - 20

I apoligise for the quality of the following pictures, I will get some full body ones ASAP and will update the thread with them.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

good physique man agree with above got a gud peak ont bicep and also some big delts keep it up,


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

How old are you?


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

good physique: ditto

well done, good biceps and delts


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm 20 con. I did type that but I appreciate there's alot of text


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

arms, shoulders and lats look awesome! What do you do for lats? mine suck 

Goodluck next year man!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Luke, when were ya down seeing Harold? Let me know next time your down there and we can train if ya want? I was speaking to him about competition too....£500 to prep me! I think ill just be using him for the last 4-6 weeks as cant afford that

Looking good in your pics mate, gotta love those biceps peaks. How are the legs coming along?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

What weight class will you be looking to compete in Luke?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> I'm 20 con. I did type that but I appreciate there's alot of text


Lol indeed you did shows how good i am at reading stuff quickly:rolleyes:

A year younger than me then that gives you the advantage of competing as a junior


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> What weight class will you be looking to compete in Luke?


He'll be in the junior category i think...dont think theres a weight class


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thats a fair amount of gear for your second cycle dude, with the T-bol that'll be over a gram a week......

Lookin lean tho dude, keep the ratio of the diet in line and you should bulk nice and keep lean, the gear will help this too.

Good work


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Wont that cycle lukey be a bit harsh on the liver considering what you are injecting plus using TBOL...

Tbol takes 2-3 weeks before effects are felt so I dont see how taking in later on from weeks 4-8 will do much? But I aint no gear guru just seems bit odd and chance you can explain for me? I thought DBOL would of been a better option considering the short time frame it takes to kick in..

You are looking rather lean though champ well done!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome back and biceps there dude, goodluck with the future, im sure you'll do well, conditioning is good aswell, what bf are you,


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

some nice definition my name sake (hey, Im old enough to be your dad, lol), ....pull the jeans up though:rolleyes:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice work Lukey  i look forward to seeing you compete bro, if im not in the army by that time I will be at the comp defo


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'll pop my legs on when I get the time. They're good, started hitting calves differently and they're very sore so hoping they'll get growing! I got on the scales today and I was 86.2, I'm guessing it's water that causes this fluctuation in weight. I'm really enjoying my training now.

Answer to a few questions,

I'll be competing as a Juniour at the portsmouth UKBFF 2008 April.

As stated I'm not sure of BF.

Send me your number again ah24, I'll be seein H on a weekday. Be good to have a train with ya as we didn't get a chance to meet at the show.

Cap, YOU BETTER BE AT MY COMP!

Thanks again guys, I'm thinking of making a bulking thread to let you all know of my progress then open a comp diet thread to give you an insight into how I do things for all the under 21's.

Let me know your thoughts on this guys,

Luke


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds good to me mate (not a chest day though) PM on the way..

As for the journals, yes and yes imo. TBH though, the bulking journal id just update pics and weight every 3 weeks or so as theres not much interesting to it - imo...

Contest prep however, all out...as mentioned in my thread i'll start prepping just before you finish (if i do the show) so mine will be up there too...but from yours being done 12 or so weeks earlier, ill be coming to you for tips/advice!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Are you honestly happy with your size atm mate to consider competing?

If im blunt, and its nothing personal, you don't look the weight your saying you are, thats not to say you arn't - Im not saying your lying, Im saying I don't think you carry the weight as well as some others maybe.

Your quite lean and it might just be the pictures but I feel you'd benefit more from packing on some more mass personally before you take the leap, reason being; once you start dieting I can't see you gaining anything on what you've got.

JMO, nothing personal Luke.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

No that's fair enough. I appreciate it, BUT! The shows April. I'll be 90kg by Christmas No problems. My waist is 30inch and my bf is probably 11-12%. Maybe the pictures don't do much justice but my physique on stage will. Remember I'll be stood next to other Juniors so you'll have something to compare me too.

Thanks for the feedback though mate, honesty is good.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> No that's fair enough. I appreciate it, BUT! The shows April. I'll be 90kg by Christmas No problems. My waist is 30inch and my bf is probably 11-12%. Maybe the pictures don't do much justice but my physique on stage will. Remember I'll be stood next to other Juniors so you'll have something to compare me too.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback though mate, honesty is good.


No prob mate, I hope it goes well, whilst I never wish to compete, I do respect those that do and what they sacrifice and effort they put in so good luck. Happy growing btw 

You have stayed lean whilst adding what looks like some nice gains so your well on your way, how do you plan to approach the competition anabolics wise mate?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Right I took a few more pictures and to be honest I'm getting frustrated. My girlfriend even says how much bigger I look in the flesh. I was 86.4 on the scales tonight. Everyone at the gym is telling me how much bigger I look but to be honest the pictures just look **** to me.

Here's a few more pics.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

need some better light mate and you will, if im honest its not doing you justice with what your taking them under.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I just never get a bloody chance to take any during the day because of work. I'm seeing Harold next week so I'll get an "in the flesh" opinion. If I get a chance too I'll get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> I just never get a bloody chance to take any during the day because of work. I'm seeing Harold next week so I'll get an "in the flesh" opinion. If I get a chance too I'll get some pictures tomorrow.


looking good luke mate, definate improvements big lad.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Stand next to someone for comparison...

Then we can see how big you are.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

better every time mate.

id say your leaner than 12 percent all though that light was abit a crap.

got any ab shots?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Abs? What abs! LOL,

I'll be stood next to people in April Daps. I'll be meeting Ah24 to train next week so I'll get some pics then!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Will be good mate.

When i get better i wouldn't mind going down to train with someone, be a good 6 months yet though.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DaPs said:


> Stand next to someone for comparison...
> 
> Then we can see how big you are.


Prob be better to compare the pics of his self to pics of himself a few months ago to gauge his progress


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

I think your progress is top notch dude!!

Well done!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

87 seems to be where my weight is sitting. I went to see Harold today, I have upped my food slightly to add some more mass. The plan is to get to 95kg before dieting down. It's alot but definately possible with dedication.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dude if you are gonna take pics just go outside and do them! perfect lighting!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I live in a flat though mate so no garden. I'll see what I can do.

Just got back from the gym after training calves and doing 4 sets of stiff legged deads. I weighed 87.9kg on the scales today so still increasing.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad buddy.

If I had to comment anything not positive I would suggest more trap work and some close grip bench.

Lookin good for a 20 year old.

Oh, I like the hair too.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks mate, been a while since we've spoken.. Hope you're well  . I'll get some photos outside asap.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Thanks mate, been a while since we've spoken.. Hope you're well  . I'll get some photos outside asap.


Well bro, you look alot bigger with more mature muscle, you have some good genetics.

I am going to go now and play Halo 3..............

Boy that is one fun game.

Anyway.....:love:

:beer1:


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

some good pics,

looking quite lean,

what is your target for you comp?

what gear you using now? what do you think of t-bol thinking of running it soon myself for the first time, doesn't seem that many labs producing it at the mo.


----------

